# Engl Preamps E530 vs E570



## wlfers (Jan 20, 2010)

Well my dreams have been granted, and I now own an E570 which I was hoping to replace my E530, with a better tone and midi!















But to be honest I've been almost having regrets... I have not fiddled 
around with the E570 nearly long enough, but I have, as of yet, to notice any great improvement over the tone of the E530. 

Yes the 570 has boost switches, separate leads for volume boosting/using separate treble knobs for eqing... But the 530 can have basic midi if I spent 300 dollars for their Midi > 1/4 switcher.


The distortions don't seem worlds apart. The clean on the 530 feels a bit more organic, though the 570's clean is a bit more dynamic with its options. 
The 530s distortions sound very close to the 570's, but I have to give credit here the 570 has a darker more sinister feel to its gain channels.

So ultimately I'm trying to reconcile spending 1225$ on the 570 (don't have much money to spend), when I could have just purchased a midi switcher for the 530. Not to mention the 530 has low mid and hi mid eq controls where the 570 doesn't. Another thing is the 530 is very harsh in the very hi frequencies, so I normally would chop off the highest freq on my EQ to smoothen it out. I was hoping the 570 would not need to run an eq... but I was wrong.

So for a price comparison

Engl E530 + Z-11: 770$
Engl E570: 1225$

I don't know if its worth almost 500 dollars =/

Any advice, thoughts, or tips on getting the most out of my 570 department would help! I'm pairing it currently with my VHT 2/90/2 and sorry for the long drawn out post! And I really need to sell one of these things... Can't decide which yet.


----------



## Fionn (Jan 20, 2010)

One thing is for sure, it looks meaner!!!


----------



## boltzthrower (Jan 20, 2010)

I own the 570 and 530 and I also run them through a 2/90/2. 

These are the reasons why the 570 was worth the investment for me.
It's got tighter lows, the 530 can flub up a little bit on the lows, but I tune down below G#, so if you're tuning to say, C or higher, this may not be so much of an issue. The highs are fuller with the 570 also, the 530 kind of sounds like some of the high frequences are missing a bit when compared to the 570. The effects loop on the 570 is midi switchable. The 570 has more gain, this comes into play on channel 4, which I use for leads. Just the fact that it has an additional high gain channel for lead that has it's own gain knob. Programming the 570 is super easy, I remember getting my G major and thinking "ok, here we go, I'm gonna be here for hours figuring this out", and it ended up taking just a few minutes.

The only thing that's better about the 530 is that it's only 1 rack space and it has that high mid knob, and I bet most people using a rack are using an outboard EQ anyways.


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 20, 2010)

I had thought that they were the same preamp but the E570 had more switching options and MIDI capabilities, I didn't realise they would have different tones. If you need to get rid of one then I'd get rid of the E530 because of the extra functionality the other one has.


----------

